# Z31 vin decoder



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

As stated in another thread, I think I may need a MAF sensor. I called the junkyard, but they need my build date to see if they have the right part. The sticker in my door has been scraped off in the past (before I bought the car). Is there a decoder anywhere that will tell me my build date?+


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

any MAF from any Z31 will work.


----------

